# Exult installation problem



## Miax (Jun 5, 2011)

I tried to install games/exult, but it seems pngio.cc has an error. The ports tree and all my ports were (are) up to date. 


```
cd /usr/ports/games/exult
# make install clean
===>  Building for exult-1.2_5
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/games/exult/work/exult-1.2'
Making all in files
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/games/exult/work/exult-1.2/files'
Making all in zip
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/games/exult/work/exult-1.2/files/zip'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/games/exult/work/exult-1.2/files/zip'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/games/exult/work/exult-1.2/files'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/games/exult/work/exult-1.2/files'
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/games/exult/work/exult-1.2/files'
Making all in conf
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/games/exult/work/exult-1.2/conf'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/games/exult/work/exult-1.2/conf'
Making all in shapes
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/games/exult/work/exult-1.2/shapes'
source='pngio.cc' object='pngio.lo' libtool=yes \
depfile='.deps/pngio.Plo' tmpdepfile='.deps/pngio.TPlo' \
depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \
/bin/sh /usr/local/bin/libtool --mode=compile c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../headers -I./.. -I./../files -I./../imagewin
 -I/usr/local/include/SDL -I/usr/local/include -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include  -DXWIN -O2
 -Wno-long-long -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -c -o pngio.lo `test -f
 pngio.cc || echo './'`pngio.cc
libtool: compile:  c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../headers -I./.. -I./../files -I./../imagewin -I/usr/local/include/SDL
 -I/usr/local/include -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include -DXWIN -O2 -Wno-long-long
 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -c pngio.cc -MT pngio.lo -MD -MP -MF
 .deps/pngio.TPlo  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pngio.o
pngio.cc: In function 'int Import_png8(const char*, int, int&, int&, int&, int&, int&, unsigned char*&, unsigned char*&, int&)':
pngio.cc:82: warning: 'jmpbuf' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/include/png.h:1104)
pngio.cc:82: warning: 'jmpbuf' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/include/png.h:1104)
pngio.cc:95: error: invalid conversion from 'long unsigned int*' to 'png_uint_32*'
pngio.cc:95: error:   initializing argument 3 of 'png_uint_32 png_get_IHDR(png_struct*, png_info*, png_uint_32*, png_uint_32*, int*, int*,
 int*, int*, int*)'
pngio.cc:95: error: invalid conversion from 'long unsigned int*' to 'png_uint_32*'
pngio.cc:95: error:   initializing argument 4 of 'png_uint_32 png_get_IHDR(png_struct*, png_info*, png_uint_32*, png_uint_32*, int*, int*,
 int*, int*, int*)'
pngio.cc: In function 'int Export_png8(const char*, int, int, int, int, int, int, unsigned char*, unsigned char*, int, bool)':
pngio.cc:211: warning: 'jmpbuf' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/include/png.h:1104)
pngio.cc:211: warning: 'jmpbuf' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/include/png.h:1104)
pngio.cc: In function 'int Import_png32(const char*, int&, int&, int&, int&, int&, unsigned char*&, bool)':
pngio.cc:309: warning: 'jmpbuf' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/include/png.h:1104)
pngio.cc:309: warning: 'jmpbuf' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/include/png.h:1104)
pngio.cc:322: error: invalid conversion from 'long unsigned int*' to 'png_uint_32*'
pngio.cc:322: error:   initializing argument 3 of 'png_uint_32 png_get_IHDR(png_struct*, png_info*, png_uint_32*, png_uint_32*, int*, int*,
 int*, int*, int*)'
pngio.cc:322: error: invalid conversion from 'long unsigned int*' to 'png_uint_32*'
pngio.cc:322: error:   initializing argument 4 of 'png_uint_32 png_get_IHDR(png_struct*, png_info*, png_uint_32*, png_uint_32*, int*, int*,
 int*, int*, int*)'
gmake[2]: *** [pngio.lo] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/games/exult/work/exult-1.2/shapes'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/games/exult/work/exult-1.2'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/games/exult.
#
```


----------

